

Man and Uber Man - JumpCrisscross
http://www.vanityfair.com/business/2014/12/uber-travis-kalanick-controversy?mbid=social_twitter

======
greenyoda
Posted three days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8561787](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8561787)

